# Iloilo - good computer stores? Looking to get the gf a PC.



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Seeking some advice from the Iloilo residents on here.

When Im there in the late summer I want to get the gf a PC. Nothing high powered. Shes not a gamer and it will just be for work, web browsing, youtubes and other non-demanding stuff. So no need for a monster high power rig.

She has a 1080p TV so that will serve as the monitor. So all I need is the tower, keyboard and mouse.

Im a bit reluctant to buy a PC online there as if theres an issue it will be a right pain sorting it out. Whereas one got from a local place will be easier to deal with (I hope...)

We have easy access to the city as she lives very close to the airport close to the main road leading to downtown Iloilo.

Would you be able to recommend some good stores? Thanks very much.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

In the SMCity mall right on Diversion Road. The entire 4th floor is dedicated to electronics. There are dealers there for every manufacturer of computers and phones. There are also several other general electronics stores there The only general sore I have dealt with is 'Octagon' and am well satisfied with their service. There is also a newer place called "City Mall" at the junction of the main road and circumferantial road but I have not been in there so don't know what is available in it. Actually the "City Mall" should be in Pavia or very close.

Fred


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

katanaDV,

don't buy one with low memory. Make sure there are open memory banks available to install more memory if necessary. Don't buy a bone bare computer. 

art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

fmartin_gila said:


> In the SMCity mall right on Diversion Road. The entire 4th floor is dedicated to electronics. There are dealers there for every manufacturer of computers and phones. There are also several other general electronics stores there The only general sore I have dealt with is 'Octagon' and am well satisfied with their service. There is also a newer place called "City Mall" at the junction of the main road and circumferantial road but I have not been in there so don't know what is available in it. Actually the "City Mall" should be in Pavia or very close.
> 
> Fred


Thanks for that tip! Ive been to that mall but never to the topmost floor. Octagon, ok noted! Thats correct City Mall Pavia is very close to us, I will check there also.



art1946 said:


> katanaDV,
> 
> don't buy one with low memory. Make sure there are open memory banks available to install more memory if necessary. Don't buy a bone bare computer.
> 
> art


Will remember this thanks! Will be sure that the case is well designed and access to the memory is easy. Will be sure to ask them about warranties and such too. 

The climate there is harsh on electrical devices so I know the PC will take a beating but at the same time I see the old PCs at the internet cafes soldiering on without issues so this doesn't worry me that much.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Katana, in the city area, there should be spots where they build/repair the computer to your specs and are not expensive so you can just purchase the tower I skip purchasing the keyboard, mouse, or webcam from them unless they happen to have quality ones so you can purchase these online, many quality products and they ship out from China in less than a week low cost COD. 

This shouldn't run you more than 10,000 pesos including your keyboards, webcam, and mouse and she'll be able also to play some decent games.

It's been a long time since I bought mine in 2014, I'm using it right now, I purchased my ASUS (motherboard) and it's a little dated an Intel Core 3, 4GB ram, 250GB hard drive, and a 1 G Video card it ran me around 10,000 pesos, so many great deals online also with Lazada from these dealers, it takes time to find them though on the website but they build the computer for you or offer certain models already made, you might not go this route but if you did you'd have even a much better set up for your desktop. Here are some links, always check their reviews and rating status, some of these spots will be stores and COD:
Brand new

AMD A8 7600

Intel Core i5

These same stores that build computers also might be selling refurbished ones, I wouldn't waste my time on those.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

@M.C.A. 

Thank for that handy tip. I didnt think of that. I could look for the base components and have it built. Good call on the mouse, keyboard. Will get those online unless i can find some good ones in the store. Im after a wireless combo as we want to hook the PC to the TV then laze about on the couch and watch youtubes, work on Excel files etc. 

Will look on Lazada as well.

The other alternative is to get her a cheap and cheerful laptop from here (UK) , like a basic Dell Inspiron. Problem is laptops are harder and more expensive to fix so Im reluctant to go that route. 

A PC tower on the other hand just whack it open and change something ,easy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> @M.C.A.
> 
> Thank for that handy tip. I didnt think of that. I could look for the base components and have it built. Good call on the mouse, keyboard. Will get those online unless i can find some good ones in the store. Im after a wireless combo as we want to hook the PC to the TV then laze about on the couch and watch youtubes, work on Excel files etc.
> 
> ...


Exactly, I have a $1000 19" HP Laptop that was ruined, it's a huge paper weight now, by the experts here or so-called experts, all I can tell you is don't bring it in to get fixed. Branded items also, but a desktop package that can be built can also be fixed easily here and cheaply.

The Laptop is a good idea because you have a natural barrier for power outages so no need for a power backup system and wireless is even better the negative is the cost of a laptop and once it has an issue it's gonna be a throwaway item, similar to the cell phone, they do make some really nice affordable Smartphones, my son has a 5G cell phone and we bought it at the Mall of Asia a Redmi 10,000 pesos and so with our 100 Mpbs PLDT fiber connection plan with the 4G and 5G modem my 4G Smartphone gets around 25 Mpbs but his 5G gets 250 Mpbs if you can believe that, my Desktop gets the100 Mpbs.

Both of our cell phones have zero issues I have a Vivo 4G cost was 7,500 pesos and it's 3 years old and my son's Redmi is nearly 1 year old and the cost was 10,000 pesos.


----------

